# Help on my first rhinestone template



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

I need help! I obviously don't know what i'm doing wrong. This is my very first template i'm attempting using winsignpc, Roland GX-24 cutter. 

The design is 2 letters. One is 3" tall and the other is 1-1/2" tall. For the 3" I used 10mm on outline and 8mm on interior. For the 1-1/2" I used 8mm on outline and 6mm inside.

Everything looks great on the screen. Nothing touching and appears to not even be close. When I send to cutter, the end product is very close together and obviously not right.

What am I doing wrong???

Belinda


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you add the weed box manually? If so, did you select weeding in the cut box?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

byoungda said:


> I need help! I obviously don't know what i'm doing wrong. This is my very first template i'm attempting using winsignpc, Roland GX-24 cutter.
> 
> The design is 2 letters. One is 3" tall and the other is 1-1/2" tall. For the 3" I used 10mm on outline and 8mm on interior. For the 1-1/2" I used 8mm on outline and 6mm inside.
> 
> ...


Try posting on winpc stoners forum


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

No I didn't select weed box manually. Would this make the holes overlap each other? About a month ago we did this same "S" to practice and it came out great. We probably didn't select weed box option then either cause we didn't know it existed. 

I'll go try.


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot about the stoners forum. Going now!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't understand that the holes were overlapping. The weed box is not necessary but its helpful. What material are you using?


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

That was just saying it poorly. What I meant was I used 2 sizes of stones. For the border was the larger stones and the fill was the smaller stones. Haven't gotten all the correct terminology down yet. 

I see now what you mean. When I cut vinyl for t-shirts I always add a border around the design to help with weeding. 

I'm gonna have to think about what I could possibly have done differently.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

OSSKOBRET said:


> Try posting on winpc stoners forum


I am member of both forums, but if someone comes on here and we redirect them to another forum someone else will not ever find out what's wrong. Especially, if they aren't a member of the stoner forum. 

Vice versa..I do not re-direct stoners to tsf because they were asking in that forum. 

To be helpful, I am sure Rodney would appreciate it if you help them here. 

Hopefully, the OP will come back and tell us what's wrong.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

without seeing the design, my first thoughts are you are using too large of stones for each outline and second, maybe adjust your spacing in winpcsign...


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Also when I view on the screen all the holes are perfect. None are touching, placement is great. When cut the holes sometimes overlap and very close together.

Bummer!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Not all of them are overlap? So its random? 

What kind of material?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you want to send me the winpc file, I will check and see if I get the same results..


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I highly recommend you send it to Charles..he will fix you right up.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> I am member of both forums, but if someone comes on here and we redirect them to another forum someone else will not ever find out what's wrong. Especially, if they aren't a member of the stoner forum.
> 
> Vice versa..I do not re-direct stoners to tsf because they were asking in that forum.
> 
> ...


 did not intend to offend . the question was software specific and i have never found much about win pc in here , just trying to help a fellow stoner out thats all . however this t shirt forum is great for my other programs and equipment and will always ask for advice here. but in regards to winpc sign 90% of the people there use this software to make a living like i do


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have had the same problem when my speed is too high or even too low. It can make the thicker material "jump" just slightly in places which makes the circles overlap and cut into each other. Another possibility is that your offset is too high. If it's too high, it can make the circles cut larger than they're supposed to. I've seen this happen on a GX-24 specifically.

What kind of a blade are you using?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> Another possibility is that your offset is too high. If it's too high, it can make the circles cut larger than they're supposed to.


This has happened to me before. I use the ACS software and somehow I changed this setting in my software program and my circles started cutting larger. On the computer screen everything appeared normal but when I cut the template the circles had less space between them. I'm not familar with winsignpc software but I'm sure someone will chime in and let you know if there is a setting in the software program that changes the offset when sending the design to be cut.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> This has happened to me before. I use the ACS software and somehow I changed this setting in my software program and my circles started cutting larger. On the computer screen everything appeared normal but when I cut the template the circles had less space between them. I'm not familar with winsignpc software but I'm sure someone will chime in and let you know if there is a setting in the software program that changes the offset when sending the design to be cut.


 yes there is a setting its in the vlcd file that you have to have running when you send job to plotter you can make all the changes you want in cutting panel and it will not do a thing if you do not have the vlcd open and connected.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

OSSKOBRET said:


> yes there is a setting its in the vlcd file that you have to have running when you send job to plotter you can make all the changes you want in cutting panel and it will not do a thing if you do not have the vlcd open and connected.


The OP has a Roland, isn't the VLCD for a GCC cutter?


----------

